# Gute Browser/Flash-Games



## Schlontzi (10. November 2011)

moin!
ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr lieblings flashgames habt?
ich steh ja auf towerdefence sachen und eigentlich alles was einem die zeit im büro vertreibt 
oder zb das hier, ist schon n bisschen älter aber sowas finde ich auch super, wenn ihr noch sowas kennt, dann her damit!


----------



## HolyHerbert (10. November 2011)

Can't you see I'm Busy! - Where to cut cost's - Play at work without damaging your career!
Extra fürs Büro


----------



## Schlontzi (15. November 2011)

haha, nicht schlecht. passt wirklich perfekt ins büro. bis wo bist gekommen? im 5 level kam jemand rein, da musst ich ausmachen 
kennst du noch die alten bubble-shooter? hab hier noch eins gefunden das ist nen klon davon und genauso lustig: bubble witch saga


----------



## Mothman (15. November 2011)

Empfhelenswerte TD-Spiele:

Kingdom Rush | Strategy Games | Play Free Games Online at Armor Games
GemCraft Labyrinth | Strategy Games | Play Free Games Online at Armor Games (oder generell die Gemcraft-Serie)

"The Last Stand" fand ich auch immer ganz witzig (ist aber kein TD):
The Last Stand - Union City | Action Games | Play Free Games Online at Armor Games
The Last Stand 2 | Action Games | Play Free Games Online at Armor Games

Generell würde ich mich mal auf Play Free Games Online at Armor Games umschauen...die hosten eigentlich die besten Flash-Games.

Hier mal der Link mit den Suchergebnissen für "Tower Defense" bei Armogames.com:
Search Results | Armor Games


----------



## Schlontzi (15. November 2011)

wow, danke! die gemcraft reihe finde ich auch echt super, aber manche davon waren mir n bisschen zu verwirrend.
werde die anderen mal durchtesten und mich n bisschen auf der seite umsehen.
die seite auf der ich sonst immer gucke hat eher kleine fun-games und sowas.


----------



## HolyHerbert (15. November 2011)

Schlontzi schrieb:


> haha, nicht schlecht. passt wirklich perfekt ins büro. bis wo bist gekommen? bubble witch saga


Level 10 schafft man wohl, macht aber ein wenig süchtig... mich zumindest


----------



## Schlontzi (29. November 2011)

was hier los, da ist man mal ne woche weg und keiner hat was neues für den tristen büroalltag?
habe noch 2 coole towerdefence games gefunden. zum einen bloons tower defense 4 mit so komischen kleinen kampfaffen 
und, mein highlight pflanzen gegen zombies!
ich dachte bisher immer das kostet was? find ich cool das die davon ne flashversion rausgebracht haben für umme!


----------



## MichaelG (27. Februar 2015)

WarThunder ist ein schönes Browsergame. Vor allen Dingen benötigt man hier mal bislang ausnahmsweise keine Premiumfunktionen (wenn auch angeboten) um weiter zu kommen. Klar gänge es mit Premium schneller. Ich kann aber darauf verzichten.


----------



## BiJay (27. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> WarThunder ist ein schönes Browsergame. Vor allen Dingen benötigt man hier mal bislang ausnahmsweise keine Premiumfunktionen (wenn auch angeboten) um weiter zu kommen. Klar gänge es mit Premium schneller. Ich kann aber darauf verzichten.



WarThunder ist doch kein Browserspiel.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Februar 2015)

Doch schon. Gibts aber auch in Disc-Version. Zumindestens wirds bei der Suche nach Browserspielen mit aufgelistet.


----------



## BiJay (27. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Doch schon. Gibts aber auch in Disc-Version. Zumindestens wirds bei der Suche nach Browserspielen mit aufgelistet.



Man kann es doch gar nicht im Browser spielen.


----------



## Holyangel (28. Februar 2015)

hab früher immer gerne Planetarion gespielt
Planetarion Portal
hat mich neben Starcraft 1 damals süchtig gemacht, scheint immer noch zu geben das Spiel


----------

